# Bucks down



## The100road (Nov 19, 2018)

this year wasn’t quite what I hoped it was going to be while being drawn for a special permit late buck tag. We didn’t see much rut activity until the very end. I ended up taking the 3x4 whitetail on the last morning of my hunt before heading home. Very grateful that my dad was able to make it there with me.

Also, below is my dads blacktail. He can barely walk but still gets out there.

And my 7 months pregnant wife’s 3rd deer ever.

Late season muzzleloader elk starts this week!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Nov 19, 2018)

Dads

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Nov 19, 2018)

Wife’s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Nov 19, 2018)

Boy helping me butcher the two deer last night. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 19, 2018)

Awesome. He'll be ready to hit the woods before long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2018)

East side deer.? Nice


----------



## The100road (Nov 19, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> East side deer.? Nice



My buck in the first picture was Eastside. My dad and my wife’s are both Westside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like a great time and many excellent meals. Congrats to all

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 20, 2018)

Yum. Happiness is a freezer full of venison.


----------



## Ray D (Nov 20, 2018)

Awesome. Congratulations to everyone involved. Special times for sure.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Way to go. Family fun.


----------

